# Paint code



## Gerry Gaffney (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I wonder if anyone can help please?

I'm looking for the 'Ivory' paint code for the bottom plastic panels on a 2004 Kentucky Camp Estro (same as Rimor Superbrig)

I've not had much luck at our trusted paint supplier who are normally really good at matching obscure paints. Also the factory don't give the code out?

Thanks in advance. 

Gerry


----------



## Gerry Gaffney (Jun 23, 2015)

*Sample photo*

Not by MH but the same


----------



## Gerry Gaffney (Jun 23, 2015)

*Close up panel*

Nearest match


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried asking the dealer to ask the factory for you.If it is anything like Swift who will only deal with their registered dealers.
As a matter of interest, as your location is not shown,tut tut, where are you and whom did you try to get a match.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Gerry, and welcome to MHF.

Any decent body shop should be able to colour match the paint, it's what they do.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

My local paint supplier even has a guy in a van who visits customers, samples the paint and drops off the order on his next visit.

There's no point in taking the vehicle to them for sampling most of the time, because the analyser is usually out in the van so it is now easier to let them do the running around - cheaper too.


----------



## Cradoc (Nov 23, 2021)

Call the uk importer in Hull, speak to Emma, you will need the vin number ( not reg number) so she can get the code for you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

After 6 years, I suspect this may not be an issue now!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Plastic is never as easy to cope with, but the colour should be capable of being analysed, take the vehicle to a body works after arranging an appointment and ask them. They may know it from a computer search or can usually analyse using a special gizmo (a Spector analysis machine I believe). This beams light at the colour you want analysed, measures EXACTLY what is reflected and can work out how much tint is needed to be added to the base colour.

The problem then will be getting the paint to st k firmly to plastic which apparently is notoriously difficult as it flexes.

Good luck, do let us know how you get on, and welcome to MHF.

I wonder why this thread was resurrected after 6 years ?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Since this Thread has been revived, here is a paint supplier that matches your motorhome paint by vehicle registration; I found a post on another Forum that I used to subscribe to, and the paint company had some good reviews

https://www.paintnuts.co.uk/category/colour-matched-paint

Steve


----------

